# My vape gear



## Ice

Not mutch but it works for me












Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

As long as it keeps you off stinkies you are a winner.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spydro

Anything more than what you feel you really need to stay with it is just fluff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## deoniphone3

Haha thats everybodys opinoin

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing @Ice
I like your foam cutout container

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Ice said:


> Not mutch but it works for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I like the foam inserts, I have actually just found a really fancy box today, hopinf to get some foam over the weekend and make a little safe box!


----------



## sneakydino

Where can I get foam like that ?


----------



## Stosta

sneakydino said:


> Where can I get foam like that ?


I'm going to try my luck at Waste Centre... http://wastecentre.co.za/

Pretty sure if they don't carry it, they will at least be able to point me in the right direction.


----------



## sneakydino

Stosta said:


> I'm going to try my luck at Waste Centre... http://wastecentre.co.za/
> 
> Pretty sure if they don't carry it, they will at least be able to point me in the right direction.



Yoh I totally forgot about that place. Think I'll pop in after work. Shot


----------



## Nightwalker

Misunderstood the post. Sorry. Took mine off


----------



## Andre

Well organised and disciplined! Winner for sure.


----------



## deoniphone3

I got the foam from work, it came with the new machine we bought at my company so it was a score

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## deoniphone3

Thanx@ andre. Like my stuff neet and all together.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

